# 41 Camping Hacks



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's the name of the article. Some of their suggestions are stupid, some are kind of cool. I had to remind myself it was about camping and not prepping or survival. Either way it showed up this morning in my email inbox so I decided to share. The bucket & plunger washing machine peaked my interest.

Too many pics to cut & paste so you will have to follow the link. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/camping-hacks-that-are-borderline-genius


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

"3. Also: Mountain Dew + baking soda + peroxide = lantern."

HUH? Sorry, that one is false.

"11. Invest in a two-person sleeping bag."

Most of the time, you can just zip two together.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Couple of pretty neat items.. Like the chair swings using the trailer hitch...


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

The mountain Dew one is interesting. Yes, it will fluoresce but not bright enough to be much use. Fun little example of kitchen chemistry. The tin can bread looked neat but I'd be afraid to cook anything in a can as cans are lined in plastic. 
Coffee Can TP holder is genius. 
A lot of the ideas involve large bulky items you dont want to lug around when camping though.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Coffee Can TP holder is genius.


You've never been in an outhouse in your whole life, have you? 

Folks have been doing the "roll-in-a-can" trick for decades.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

LincTex said:


> You've never been in an outhouse in your whole life, have you?
> 
> Folks have been doing the "roll-in-a-can" trick for decades.


Actually, My family's cabin in the TN foothills has an outhouse. the tp is just on a bit of wire hanger.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Some cute stuff there


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We actually have a couple 5 gallon water dispensers that we use like the laundry detergent hand washers. It's amazing how convenient having a little "running water" is for washing hands & faces, brushing teeth, cooking, etc. What I didn't see on the list was some kind of solar shower.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Actually, My family's cabin in the TN foothills has an outhouse. the tp is just on a bit of wire hanger.


LOL, rodents love to take it to make nests with. Other critters just mess up the roll.

A plastic lid is a "luxury", I usually place the can upside down over the TP and put a big rock on top it.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> LOL, rodents love to take it to make nests with. Other critters just mess up the roll.
> 
> A plastic lid is a "luxury", I usually place the can upside down over the TP and put a big rock on top it.


We have an outhouse at our cabin in the Rockies. We ended up putting the TP in a metal sugar container, kept it dry thru-out the winter and mice/squirrels couldn't chew thru it like the plastic one we used to have.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

LincTex said:


> LOL, rodents love to take it to make nests with. Other critters just mess up the roll.
> 
> A plastic lid is a "luxury", I usually place the can upside down over the TP and put a big rock on top it.


Yeah if someone left the roll out there, it would be shredded.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you, Sentry18, WAY too many Great ideas. Great post!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

A lot of these ideas would be great to entertain kids when camping.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Some are a good starting point for first time BOB makers. If it gets people to start thinking and see multi uses for items or how to adapt, its the first step in being prepared.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've posted a few of similar things in years past.some good new ones though.


----------

